
Bill Gates still helping known patent trolls obtain more patents - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/08/bill-gates-still-helping-known-patent-trolls-obtain-more-patents/
======
alokv28
Not everything Intellectual Ventures does relates to patent trolling.

Intellectual Ventures also has an applied science laboratory that's even spun
out a startup, Kymeta [1], in which Bill Gates invested.

Kymeta is a very cool company; they're developing revolutionary satellite
transceivers using metamaterials [2].

[1] [http://www.kymetacorp.com/](http://www.kymetacorp.com/) [2]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metamaterials](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metamaterials)

------
dobbsbob
I like how in the example the student "takes a picture of the textbook page"
which is probably prohibited by copyright.

